# CD & T shot site abcess-how to prevent??



## DonnaBelle (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all,

Just had another CD & T shot site abcess.  It broke open, I cleaned it out with alcohol and peroxide and put triple antibiotic ointment on it.

I have had a real problem with these CD & T shot site abcesses.  If they don't break open, they leave a REAL BIG KNOT and most do eventually break open. 

The pus coming out is green and runny, and no smell.  Just an infectious shot abcess.

Any suggestions as to any other treatment or method to stop these from coming up? 

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## mama24 (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you prepping the site with alcohol? I just did my first CDT shots today and I used a nice thick makeup pad and really scrubbed the alcohol in b/c of all the hair. I think if I have problems with abcesses, i might consider doing a quick shave of the site beforehand to make sure i can get it good and clean. The knot is a somewhat normal reaction to vaccine preservatives and adjuncts. That happens to people, too, and doesn't mean its an infected abcess.

I hope this time you don't have problems and get it figured out!


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 7, 2012)

Be really careful with sterile technique. Once you draw out the vaccine, never put it back into the bottle once you withdraw the needle from the rubber. When you uncap the vaccine, take an alcohol wipe and clean the rubber topper. Then, when you uncap the needle to draw the solution, immediately plunge it into the rubber to preserve its sterility. Draw the amount you need. And then either immediately recap the needle (be careful, don't stick yourself) upon withdrawl, use immediately, or leave the needle in the bottle (safe and sterile) until use (like if you gotta get your site prep stuff ready). If you take the needle out and don't immediately use it or cover it, it can become contaminated. Also, be careful when you are initially attaching the luer lock syringe to the needle head. Never touch the head of the syringe, and never touch the port on the needle where the syringe attaches. 

Wipe the injection site well with alcohol. I usually use two alcohol prep pads on humans (and would do the same with animals). I clean in the circular technique with the pad, spiral out with it from the place the injection is going. Harder I'm sure with fur, but just clean the skin well where the injection is going. When you do the actual injection, do it with a darting motion, fast but not too hard. Withdraw the plunger to make sure you don't get blood (sign you are in a blood vessel, baaaaaaaaaaaaad for many IM and SQ vaccines and meds), and if you are blood free, inject!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 7, 2012)

Give the shot perfectly!     I find I end up with abscesses if the goat moves on me or something I don't quite get the shot in right. I haven't found that cleaning the area good before giving the shot makes a difference and that includes all my years in alpacas too.

What brand are you using? That may make a difference too.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 7, 2012)

I use Essential 3+T (ordered from Jeffer's Supply).
It is safe given IM, so no more shot lumps.  

I love it.


----------

